# Orbs (poem)



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

A great orb
Deep and sense-full
Brown and light 
Or dark and dull 

White with fear 
Or closed when relaxed 
Staring away 
At faces or backs 

He can't look ahead 
And he can't look behind 
Hands on the reins 
You can be his eyes 

Both orbs work
Maybe one or none 
Covered with a cloth
Or might with no sun 

Placing his feet 
Carefully and by choice
Feeling your breathe 
And hearing your voice 

Two great orbs
On a furry face 
Blind or sight 
You are his mate


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Bump


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Wow that's so cool!


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------

